# Luces efecto "auto increible" con PIC



## Justiciero24 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola que tal, 
Bueno esta vez escribo no para preguntar sino para hacer un aporte, y ese aporte es el que describe el titulo.
Este es el primer proyecto en el que uso un microcontrolador, para ser especificos el pic 16F628A. Basicamente  el pic controla directamente los 13 leds rojos ultrabrillantes y 3 botonones para hacer ajustes menores sin tener que reprogramar el PIC.
Ademas cuenta con un regulador de voltaje integrado en la tarjeta y el PIC esta programado para recuperar el ultimo tiempo y secuencia seleccionados (se almacenan en la EEPROM).

Uso de los botones:
TS : permite escoger entre las 14 secuencias disponibles.
-R : permite reducir la velocidad con la que cambian los leds.
+R : permite aumentar la velocidad con la que cambian los leds.

-R y + R : si se presionan al mismo tiempo reinician el tiempo predeterminado (70ms)
TS y -R : si se presionan al mismo tiempo reinician el tiempo y la secuencia predeterminados, tambien puede usarse para reparar el sistema  en caso de un error en la seleccion de secuencia. (mas adelante actualizare el codigo para corregirlo)

Aqui un video demostrando su funcionamiento:





Ademas esta misma placa puede ser usada como un letrero POV.

Si nesesitan mas informacion o tienen alguna duda no duden en preguntar.
Por cierto proximante actualizare el programa para agregar mas secuencias.

PD: adjunto el circuito en proteus, el .hex y la plantilla de la placa con mi logo. (jeje)


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2012)

_ehhhhh. _gran aporte al foro... muchas gracias justiciero24..... es de justicia agradecerte el pedazo de aporte...

además te quedó muy bonito el circuito...
gracias...seguro que algún día lo monto..

saludos
rash


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 3, 2012)

muy bueno justiciero!!! esos leds si que brillan!! ... de pronto no conoces de un proyecto donde los leds dancen con la musica???


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 3, 2012)

La verdad es que no he probado, pero algun dia lo intentare.
Por ahora estoy haciendo un reproductor de melodias  para el automovil  con un pic y un altavoz piezzoelectrico.
Aunque ya se me habia ocurrio la idea, pero usando leds RGB y segun la musica sea el color, intensidad y acomodo de los leds, pero aun es bastante complejo para mi.


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 3, 2012)

ok amigo sigue adelante!! estare al pendiente de tus avances


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gracias amigo,
Mira para que puedan ver el proyecto en el que actualmente trabajo.
Este es mi PIC 16F628A tocando "Happy Birthay" (ideal para acompañar cajas de regalos)

Aqui les dejo el video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFCTsKEb-AE&feature=youtu.be


Este es solo un prototipo a modo de demostracion. Pretendo usar un PIC de 8 pines con 3 botones , un buzzer y un led como indicadores y por supuesto una salida amplificada para conectar el altavoz.


----------



## Yeey (Mar 8, 2012)

Muy bien compañero.. sigue aportando!


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola,
Yo otra vez aqui, les vengo a complementar la informacion del primer post.
Les agrego la lista de materiales, y unas imagenes de como van montados los componentes en el pcb.

Saludos, 
Justiciero24


----------



## sergirocker (Mar 26, 2012)

Disculpa  de casualidad serias tan amable de subir el programa del pic
si no es mucha molestia y en que programa lo realizaste.
me gusto tu circuito!!


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 26, 2012)

El programa del pic se encuentra en el .rar adjunto en el primer post.
y lo realize en PIC SIMULATOR IDE.

Gracias,
Justiciero24


----------



## sergirocker (Mar 26, 2012)

si eso lo note, pero me referia a todo tu programa
para poder hacerle algun ajuste o para poder cambiarle
de pic, ya que voy a hacer un proyecto de la escuela y me gustariale implementar parte del tuyo.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lamento heberme tardado pero estuve en examenes:estudiando: y no tuve tiempo de responder, bueno cambiando el tema aqui les dejo el codigo en picbasic, no es lo maximo pero funciona, haber si un maestro de la programacion nos hecha la mano.

Saludos,


```
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
''Programa realizado por: Daniel Arturo Fernandez Raygoza''
''Luces auto increible2 con pic 16f628A, 13 leds y        ''
''3 botones                                              ''
''Version 3.2                                            ''
''11 de febrero de 2012                                  ''
''Todos los derechos reservados                          ''
''DAF-R enterprises                                      ''
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

AllDigital
TRISA = %00111000
TRISB = %00000000

Dim intervalo As Byte
Dim suma As Byte
Dim secuencia As Byte
Dim ts As Byte
Dim rep As Byte

PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %00000000

WaitMs 5
Read 1, secuencia
Read 0, suma
WaitMs 5

WaitMs 500

configuracion:
ts = secuencia + 1
If ts = 1 Then Goto inicio1
If ts = 2 Then Goto inicio2
If ts = 3 Then Goto inicio3
If ts = 4 Then Goto inicio4
If ts = 5 Then Goto inicio5
If ts = 6 Then Goto inicio6
If ts = 7 Then Goto inicio7
If ts = 8 Then Goto inicio8
If ts = 9 Then Goto inicio9
If ts = 10 Then Goto inicio10
If ts = 11 Then Goto inicio11
If ts = 12 Then Goto inicio12
If ts = 13 Then Goto inicio13
If ts = 14 Then Goto inicio14
If secuencia < 15 Then secuencia = 0
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion


inicio1:
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %00000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio2:
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio3:
PORTB = %10111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio4:
PORTB = %00111111
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio5:
PORTB = %11111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio6:
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio7:
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio8:
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio9:
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00110111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110111
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
PORTA = %10000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110111
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
PORTA = %10000101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110110
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110000
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01100000
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad  'comienza regreso
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01100000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11011000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01101100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000011
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000001
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio10:
PORTB = %01010101
PORTA = %01000101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10101010
PORTA = %10111010
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio11:
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %11111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio12:
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio13:
PORTB = %01111111
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Goto configuracion

inicio14:
For rep = 1 To 15
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %00000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
Next rep

For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
Next rep


For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Next rep

For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Next rep

For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001110
PORTA = %10000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011100
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10111000
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Next rep

For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %00000011
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00110111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110111
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
PORTA = %10000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110111
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101111
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11011011
PORTA = %10000101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110110
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10110000
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01100000
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
PORTA = %01000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad  'comienza regreso
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01100000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11011000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01101100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000111
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000110
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000011
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000001
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
PORTB = %10110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
PORTB = %11011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01101101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00110110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001101
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
Next rep


For rep = 1 To 15
PORTB = %00000001
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00001111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00011111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %01111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %01000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000001
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000011
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %11000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111110
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111100
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11111000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11110000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11100000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %11000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %10000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTB = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %10000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000111
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000110
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000100
Gosub velocidad
PORTA = %00000000
Gosub velocidad
Next rep

Goto configuracion

End                                               

velocidad:

If PORTA.5 = 1 Then
WaitMs 500
secuencia = secuencia + 1
Write 1, secuencia
Endif

If PORTA.3 = 1 Then
WaitMs 500
suma = suma - 5
Write 0, suma
Endif

If PORTA.4 = 1 Then
WaitMs 500
suma = suma + 5
Write 0, suma
Endif

If PORTA.3 = 1 And PORTA.4 = 1 Then
WaitMs 1500
PORTA = %11000111
PORTB = %11111111
suma = 0
Write 0, suma
WaitMs 500
Endif

If PORTA.5 = 1 And PORTA.4 = 1 Then
WaitMs 1500
PORTA = %11000111
PORTB = %11111111
secuencia = 0
suma = 0
Write 0, suma
Write 1, secuencia
WaitMs 500
Endif

intervalo = suma + 75

WaitMs intervalo
Return
```


----------



## sangreaztk (Abr 1, 2012)

Lo que tienes que hacer es inyectarle una señal PWM con diferente ciclo de trabajo para cada LED dependiendo de la intensidad deseada en ese momento.

Dependiendo de que lenguajes uses pueden existir funciones que te faciliten la tarea. Si lo quieres hacer todo tu investiga sobre como funciona una señal PWM (modulación por ancho de pulso).

Aquí te dejo un ejemplo hecho en pingüino ( http://wiki.pinguino.cc )


```
// Date: April 2012
// Author: aztk
//
// Servo 8

int i;
int j;

void setup()
{
     for(i=0; i<8; i++) servo.attach(i);
}
 
void loop()
{
     for(j=0; j<8; j++){
       servo.write(j, 250); //digitalWrite(j, HIGH);
       for(i=0; i<j; i++) servo.write(i, ((7-j)+i)*35.72);
       for(i=j+1; i<8; i++) servo.write(i, (7-(i-j))*35.72);
       delay(100);
     }
     for(j=7; j>-1; j--){
       servo.write(j, 250); //digitalWrite(j, HIGH);
       for(i=0; i<j; i++) servo.write(i, ((7-j)+i)*35.72);
       for(i=j+1; i<8; i++) servo.write(i, (7-(i-j))*35.72);
       delay(100);
     }
}
```

Nota: Aquí uso las funciones servo como un equivalente de una señal PWM, el código te puede servir para visualizar el algoritmo a programar.

Suerte!


----------



## gaspy (Abr 16, 2012)

Aca te paso lo que tengo. Por supuesto que el código se puede depurar y mejorarlo para adaptarlo a tus necesidades. Espero que te sirva. Un saludo


----------



## pato2009 (May 4, 2012)

consulta podria poner en ves de led a la salida poner un par de focos para ser este tipo de juegos de luces desde ya muchas gracias ! (porsupuesto poniendo a la salida los respectivos moc ,2n22, y triac)
sludos atte PaTo


----------



## Justiciero24 (May 4, 2012)

Por supuesto, no hay ningun problema, solo recuerda que no puedes exigirle mas de 25 ma al pic, aunque creo que nesesitaras rediseñar el PCB.
Si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar. ( valga la redundancia)

Saludos,

PD: ya casi termino la version 4.0, espero postearla pronto.


----------



## PICAXE18X (Oct 5, 2012)

hola justiciero,   espero que  estes amigo tu proyecto esta muy excelente lo felicito, tomando como base tu proyecto lo he querido implementar en una etapa de potencia usando moc y triac con 120 ac  red local de colombia, pero hay un detalle que ha surgido,  es  tomando tu codigo en hex  he grabado el pic usando pickit2 la programacion lo hace correctamente, pero cuando lo voy a colocar  el pic en el circuito los leds no encienden, y para descartar que sea el programador o el pic, he colocado otro pic y otro programador y he vuelto a grabar y tambien arme el circuito en la proto  y no hay respuesta del pic, acudo a ti para pedirte ayuda, tambien te adjunto el pcb que hice usando ares de proteus,  espero tu colaboracion

gracias

jose


----------



## Manrique (Oct 9, 2012)

Amigo te respondo, yo hice el circuito que muy amablemente Justiciero nos paso en este post y si funciona perfectamente, tanto simulado en proteus, como armado en la realidad, pienso que talvez a la hora de programar el pic, usted no le esta indicando que debe de trabajar con el oscilador interno R/C, aparte de que tienes un error en tu PCB pq el + de los pulsadores lo estan tomando de la entrada del regulador y no de la salida de 5V, por lo que pudiste haber quemado el pic ya que despues del rectificador pueden haber 12 o 15V, espero haberte ayudado.....................


----------



## PICAXE18X (Oct 9, 2012)

hola  te comento, que ya lo hice funcionar, era una pista que estaba rota en la placa, si los `pulsadores estaban mal ubiocados, ya los arregle y ya el secuenciador esta funcionando perfecto, y adjunto de la pcb ya corregido.
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Manrique (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola consulta a los que han realizado este circuito y por supuesto a Justiciero, resulta que hice el circuito y ha estuvo trabajando bien hasta que note que se apaga y no vueleve a trabajar,  ahora cuando cargo el .hex al pic y pruebo funciona y hace las secuencias, luego automaticamente hace algunas secuencias y posteriormente se apaga o si lo apago a la hora de encenderlo lo trabaja, he cargado el .hex que nos facilito Justiciero y lo he probado varias veces, de antemano se agradece la ayuda.


----------



## Luno (Oct 19, 2012)

Un saludo cordial para todos. tengo una pregunta

Cómo puedo hacer la misma secuencia pero en lenguaje C para MPLab . nose como combinar los 2 puertos A y B en un pic 16f88 para una secuencia de más de 8 leds.

Gracias


----------



## Justiciero24 (Oct 22, 2012)

Saludos FdE:

Bueno, aquí les dejo esta corrección de mi trabajo.
Pruebenlo y me dicen que tal les va, y si persiste algún problema el fin de semana lo vuelvo a corregir. 
Mas adelante contestare las dudas que quedaron pendientes.

Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## mascar 123 (Ene 14, 2013)

hola justyisiero mi pregunta es que yo tambien tengo ese mismo problema que al manipular los pulsadores tambien se me apaga y ya no ensiendo cual seria el problema porque sucede si pudieras solucionar o formular una solucion yo te lo agradeceria


----------



## Justiciero24 (Ene 15, 2013)

mascar 123 dijo:


> hola justyisiero mi pregunta es que yo tambien tengo ese mismo problema que al manipular los pulsadores tambien se me apaga y ya no ensiendo cual seria el problema porque sucede si pudieras solucionar o formular una solucion yo te lo agradeceria


 

Estoy solucionando este problema, pronto subire una version corregida.
Pero mientras tanto puede solucionar el problema presionando TS y -R al mismo tiempo, lee el primer mensaje ahi viene explicado.

Saludos,


----------



## cdvsoluciones (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola, el post excelente estubo muy bueno ralizarlo, el problema yo tambien lo tengo con las 2 versiones de .HEX, funciona  a la perfeccion  lo podes  apagar 2 o 3 veces y dejarlo sin voltaje 5 minutos y volverlo a encender pero pasado el tiempo desconectado no vuelve a encender mas hasta que le reprogrames el .HEX y funciona perfecto de nuevo, espero encuentres alguna solucion para que no suceda esto esta muy bueno tu aporte... gracias!


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 15, 2013)

El problema es que no encuentra la librería RETARDOS.INC con las rutinas que utilizó en su programa, prueba con el que subo. Solo quita extension .TXT


----------



## TUKCHRO (Mar 6, 2013)

hola justiciero muy buen aporte,  bueno soy nuevo en esto de pic y programación la v*e*rd*a*d es *que* tengo el mismo problema al montarlo en el protoboard  bueno espero *que* lo soluciones pronto y me gustaría que me puedas ayudar para poder realizar uno igual  a este video   





bueno muchas gracias espero tu respuesta


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola, tal parece que el problema se esta ocasionando debido a un problema en la escritura de la EEPROM y alguna otra configuracion erronea por ahi, espero ya la semana siguiente tener todo solucionado.
En cuanto al video, te comento que yo me base un poco en ese proyecto sobre todo con las secuencias por lo que el mio es muy similar a ese solo que con menos leds. ¿que modificacion quieres hacer?


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 29, 2013)

Bueno compañeros, como se los prometi aqui les dejo un nuevo .hex con mas correciones pruebenlo y me dicen que tal les va.

Saludos,


----------



## TUKCHRO (Mar 29, 2013)

muy bueno  justiciero se agradece por brindar nuevo hex bueno si fuera mucho pedir que se cambie automaticamente de juego y y si es mucho pedir aumentar leds como podria realizarlo
gracias


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola TUKCHRO,

Con el hex que puse inicia automaticamente en el modo de cambio automatico (es la secuencia 14) y si presionas TS regresas a la secuencia 1 y asi hasta llegar al 13 que son las individuales y la 14 es la aleatoria.
En cuanto a lo de poner mas leds se puede: usar un pic con mas pines,usar Shift-Registers o una de las mejores aunque quiza mas cara usar expansores de puerto via I2C.

PD: Te dejo la simulacion en Proteus.

Saludos,


----------



## gustavo01 (Abr 22, 2013)

cordial saludo para todos , he programado un pic utilizando 12 bits del micro 16f628a pero ahora quiero encender más led, es decir unos 4 por cada bits, se que una manera de hacerlo es colocando transistores  que permitan manejar mas corriente que la que soporta el pic, mi duda principal es como configuro el transistor para hacer esta etapa de potencia , muchas gracias estaré atento.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Abr 22, 2013)

Para ser exactos, debes hacer algo como esto:

Saludos,


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola gustavo01

Supongo que actualmente tienes conectados esos LED’s atraves de una resistencia limitadora a los puertos de ese PIC16F628A. La otra terminal de esa serie, LED resistencia, estará conectada al Vcc o GND según como hayas desarrollado el código para el PIC.

Podría ser la configuración como se ve en la imagen adjunta.
Todos los valores de los dispositivos en ese dibujo son arbitrarios, son solo para ejemplo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vistroni (Abr 22, 2013)

Justiciero24 dijo:


> Para ser exactos, debes hacer algo como esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91121
> Saludos,



mmm... Me temo que te van a reprender porque en este foro algunos son muy insistentes con la política de no conectar los LEDs en paralelo 

Aunque claro, dijiste "algo como esto".

Saludos amigo Justiciero


----------



## gustavo01 (Abr 23, 2013)

Compañeros del foro muchas gracias por la pronta y oportuna respuesta, era lo que esperaba, creo que los pondre en serie y pondre un transistor por cada serie , la fuente sera de 12v asi que comenzare para ver como me va , de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## gustavo01 (Abr 23, 2013)

listo ya realice el trabajo que necesitaba hacer , me fue muy bien pero quiero comentar lo siguiente, coloque en proteus para poder simular una bateria de 12v pues con la fuente de la fechita no me alumbraba ninguno , coloque 12 series de 4 led cada una que a la fuente van conectadas en paralelo, no coloque ninguna resistencia ya que si la memoria no me falla en un circuito en serie el voltaje  total corresponde a la suma todos los voltajes que componen el circuito, para este caso los led consumen 20mA y su potencia es de 70mW por ley de wat esto seria 3,5 voltios multiplicados por 4 led no da un valor de 14v pero como en este caso la fuente es de 12v cada led tendria un voltaje de 3 tension suficiente para encenderlo sin causarle daño al led , este fue el razonamiento que utilice para no poner resistencias , si estoy equivocado por favor escucho recomendaciones

esta es la imagen del circuito como el diseño es un poco grande la deje de este tamaño ,


----------



## Manrique (Abr 25, 2013)

Justiciero24 dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, como se los prometi aqui les dejo un nuevo .hex con mas correciones pruebenlo y me dicen que tal les va.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Justiciero con este nuevo .HEX me trabajo solo en modo automático, al presionar TS no cambia a las secuencias y también llego el momento en que se apago nuevamente, esperando que se pueda solucionar, saludos DARF.


----------



## gustavo01 (Abr 28, 2013)

Cordial saludo , quiero compartir el diseño del circuito, lo realice en dos tarjetas una para colocar el micro y los demas elementos y la otra para colocar solo los led , el puente es un bus de datos que queda perfecto, anexo fotografias del diseño y un pequeño video con un codigo de prueba, muchas gracias por sus aportes .


----------



## juan jose perich (Abr 28, 2013)

aca lea dejo en isis proteus la simulacion y hex del scaner trabi77 espero que les guste, con boton de cambio de efectos

y si alguien sabe como prender todos los leds antes del efecto lo agradeceria muchisimo ya que no le encontre la vuelta. gracias



y un control de velocidad con un potenciometro y quedaria completo,les voy a pasar el archivo bas,



aca esta el archivo bas que hice con el pic-simulator ide si alguien sabe programarle n control de velocidad y en cada cambio de efecto antes de cada efecto que enciendan los 8 canales y siga el efecto correspondiente. gracias amigos

el boton solo cambia de efecto cuando el efecto termina el ciclo.


----------



## juan jose perich (May 8, 2013)

hola amigos del foro todavía no logro que alguien me responda quiero compartir este secuenciador y hex que hecho yo mismo con la copia de los efectos del trabi77 y hay algunas cosas de programación que no puedo solucionar y espero entre todos poder solucionarlo y que todos disfrutemos de este hermoso secuenciador



Hola aca esta el hex del secuenciador 8 canales y voy a tratar de subir la programación con el pic-simulator ide



Hola aca esta la programación del pic-16f628a con pic-simulator ide,hay muchas correcciones que por falta de conocimiento en programación no se hacer hasta aca llegue hasta el momento. las correcciones son como en el scaner trabi77 en cada comienzo de la secuencia , prenden los 8 leds al mismo tiempo y arranca el efecto pero esto lo pude lograr al prenderse el secuenciador pero no pude al principio de cada efecto, si hay alguien que pueda sumarle esto a la programación seria buenísimo y para que este completo faltaría el control de velocidad.bueno espero alguna contestación.


----------



## zgouki (May 10, 2013)

Hola Juan! Soy Nico de Rosario, como podes ver en mi usuario hace mucho que soy miembro de este foro, perdón por habermelo pasado por alto y no recomendartelo, gracias a este foro aprendí la mayoria de las cosas que se de electrónica. Así que seguro que vas a encontrar ayuda y aprender un montón acá. Cuando tenga un tiempito reviso bien el programa y vemos que podemos mejorar y agregar. Un saludo!


----------



## MatyL (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola a todos alguien a visto tiene el circuito de los 20 led de las luces del KITT?


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 14, 2013)

hola matyl te voy a ayudar con lo que el amigo de arriba tuyo me ayudo en todo para lograr hasta donde llegue. yo te voy a pasar el circuito con pic16f628A con su hex dejame que te lo prepare y te mando todo, los efectos son similares al secuenciador Trabi77,los hice yo mismo , el circuito tiene 3 botones :1 cambio de efectos, 2 velocidad + y el otro,velocidad -. yo lo uso con focos H3 de 55W con tip147 de 10AMP. pero hay que diciparlo con un buen tamaño de alumiño, con el tiempo aumenta la temperatura de los tip147 pero con un ventilador creo que puede solucionarce, pero hay que ir controlandolo, eso si lo quieres tener mucho tiempò encendido. bueno yo te lo preparo y te mando todo y si tenes alguna duda lo arreglamos.



aca esta todo sino sabes programar el piuc te mando el circuito del programador que yo utilizo y el programa es el WIN-PIC800



en las resistencias que entran al pic, hay 3 pads grandes que entran al pic, ahi salen un cable en cada pads y a cada boton y el otro cable del boton va a Positivo 5V del regulador de voltaje 7805 para la activacion de cambio de efectos y de la velocidad; Pin2,Pin3,Pin4 del Pic-16f628A
 El otro circuito integrado es un (ULN2803 o 2804),Nota del ULN2803,Importante! Pin9 = Masa y PIN10 = Positivo,pero este va vacio,osea no se alimenta con positivo,PIN10 = Vacio.
Del PIN11 al PIN18 son resistencias de 1K. esta es una potencia para focos de 55Wats H3 que es el que yo estoy usando



Este es el programador que yo uso



este es el archivo Bas por si alguien quiere hacerle alguna modificacion de los archivos Hexs de los efectos



yo no se cual es el de los 20 leds de kitt pero este que yo uso se ve muy similar al verdadero que mi intencion era que se vea igual a kitt y creo que lo e logrado y todo se lo debo al amigo kzouki, sin el no hubiese logrado nada, al amigo kzouki millones de gracias!!!

Perdon jeje Zgouki haci se escribe


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 14, 2013)

Este es mi Scanner con copia de los efectos del trabi77,no los puse todos porque seria grande para subir pero los efectos estan en el hex


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 15, 2013)

Aca Hay un archivo Bas para el pic-16f628A para el que le interese lo pueda probar y reformar,
son 10 efectos del kitt auto fantastico y el otro es el HEX, solo hay que cambiarle la extension .hex despues del 2 porque sino no lo podia subir.

pines del pic:
2,3 y 4, boton con resistencia de 10k en la entrada de los pines 2,3 y 4 y de estos pines sale el cable para el boton y el otro polo del boton va a positivo 5v del 7805.
Pin5 = masa
Pin14 = + 5v
6 a 13 = Salidas
esta es la conexion del pic para que funcionen los efectos.
despues tengo la potencia para lamparas H3 de 55w que uso
si alguien le gusta esto como a mi aca estoy para ayudar


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 15, 2013)

Les dejo el video de mi scaner se ve muy similar al de kitt. bueno saludos a todos


----------



## MatyL (Oct 16, 2013)

Juan jose perich muchísimas gracias por todo,  esto lo ago como un jobie, me encanta todo esto, gracias de todo corazon por todo. Matias Lopez "MatyL"


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 17, 2013)

hola matyl de nada a mi tambien me encanta la electronica y mas el auto fantastico que siempre quiese hacer el scaner y tambien hice el Voice Box, las 3 bandas de leds ,no los de los contados, cualquier duda que tengas con el scaner, me avisas. sino viste el video de como funciona buscalo en youtube como (Mi Scaner Knight Rider) , bueno un saludo y suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2014)

*Versión de las luces de Knight Rider por Silicone Chip*











*Para aplicar el método de transferencia de "La Plancha" el diseño del PCB hay que pasarlo a "Espejo" *
​
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30589/article.html

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/attachments/show.html?year=2002&month=May


----------



## jhonnsmith (May 15, 2015)

hola que tal solo para alguien que quiera hacer lo del night rider yo arme este ultimo que ´pusieron y trabajo muy bien y se ve bonito, lo tengo junto a mi compu, pero a lo que voy es que si lo hacen no les pase como a mi que casi grabo la placa del circuito asi como esta talcual, y me hubiera quedado mal por que a la imagen le falta hacerla en modo espejo, pero de ahi es lo unico no tengo chance s¿ de subir un video pero si alguien mas se anima les va a quedar muy bien.


----------



## chinampeco (Oct 1, 2015)

Hola justiciero o alguien mas.
Quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar, ya que yo tengo de la misma forma que tú, una secuencia que estoy programando por medio de C Compiler.

El caso es que quiero, al igual que tu programa, hacer que los puertos RAx sean de salida.
Eso ya lo tengo claro, el detalle es, ¿cómo hacer que el puerto RX5 sea de entrada y los demás sean de salida? No sé si me logré explicar ya que como no compartes el .cof de tu hex, pues no logro hacerlo.

Soy nuevo en esto de la programación de PIC's.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 3, 2015)

chinampeco dijo:


> El caso es que quiero, al igual que tu programa, hacer que los puertos RAx sean de salida.
> Eso ya lo tengo claro, el detalle es, ¿cómo hacer que el puerto RX5 sea de entrada y los demás sean de salida? No sé si me logré explicar ya que como no compartes el .cof de tu hex, pues no logro hacerlo.


En CCS PIC C Compiler, se hace de esta forma: *set_tris_x(0b00100000);
*Así se está configurando el bit 5 como entrada y los demás como salidas.
Por defecto todos los pines están configurados como entradas si no se establece lo contrario.

No sé para qué quieras el archivo .COF, porque sólo sirve para depuración.


----------



## LucasBE (Nov 8, 2021)

Hola Muy buenas compañeros estoy realizando este circuito pero me falta programar el pic16, como lo hago? , ya tengo un programador pero no lo se usar... agradecería ayuda.




Justiciero24 dijo:


> El programa del pic se encuentra en el .rar adjunto en el primer post.
> y lo realize en PIC SIMULATOR IDE.
> 
> Gracias,
> Justiciero24


Hola buenas quisiera saber como programo el microcontrolador por favor alguien me explique gracias..


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2021)

Zayn888 dijo:


> Hola Muy buenas compañeros estoy realizandl este circuito pero me falta programar el pic16, como lo hago ya tengo un programdor pero no lo se usar... agredeceria ayuda.
> Hola buenas alguien sabe como programar el microcontrolador alguien que me explique me faltaria eso nada mas pprfavor...
> Hola buenas alguien sabe como programar el microcontrolador alguien que me explique me faltaria eso nada mas pprfavor...
> 
> ...


Según te explique el manual del programador que tengas disponible.

Generalmente, colocas el PIC en el zócalo(en el lugar que corresponde según el "patillaje") , conectas el programador a la PC que corre el software del mismo, seleccionas el PIC, el puerto en que se encuentra el programador y cargas el archivo ".hex"  y le ordenas al software que proceda a programarlo. 

Como no dices/muestras el programador que tienes es lo que te puedo orientar.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2021)

Zayn888 dijo:


> ya tengo un programador pero no lo se usar


Aprende a usarlo.
Mira en la web del programador o algun tutorial, cada programador tiene "lo suyo"


----------



## LucasBE (Nov 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Según te explique el manual del programador que tengas disponible.
> 
> Generalmente, colocas el PIC en el zócalo(en el lugar que corresponde según el "patillaje") , conectas el programador a la PC que corre el software del mismo, seleccionas el PIC, el puerto en que se encuentra el programador y cargas el archivo ".hex"  y le ordenas al software que proceda a programarlo.
> 
> ...


Hola gracias por tu respuesta. Mira este el programdor que voy a usar nose si se pueda Icsp K150 ese seria


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 9, 2021)

No tengo idea porque no lo use/tuve pero si haces una pequeña búsqueda en Google te trae todo esto al respecto del manual (selecciona el enlace en celeste)y el primer enlace después de los anuncios es este manual a cerca del uso y la instalación del software y programación de un dispositivo. 

Lo único que queda es leer y ver si todo funciona correctamente ya que tu tienes el programador, etc.

Igualmente hay temas relacionados a ese programador específicamente en el foro que si utilizas la herramienta de búsqueda te trae todo esto de aquí.

Saludos.

PD: Para futuras consultas subo el manual referido como adjunto.


----------



## LucasBE (Nov 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> No tengo idea porque no lo use/tuve pero si haces una pequeña búsqueda en Google te trae todo esto al respecto del manual (selecciona el enlace en celeste)y el primer enlace después de los anuncios es este manual a cerca del uso y la instalación del software y programación de un dispositivo.
> 
> Lo único que queda es leer y ver si todo funciona correctamente ya que tu tienes el programador, etc.
> 
> ...


Gracias por su atencion*.* 
*Y* una pregunta mas*, ¿ U*sted uso algo parecido para programar*.?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 9, 2021)

Todos los que programamos usamos un programador que, la mayoria se basan en el datasheet y notas de aplicacion de cada empresa, el funcionamiento son iguales.
Ahora lo que puede diferir es en el software usado.

Insistimos (los incluyo a todos), busca TU toda la informacion del programador, TU lo compraste y TU lo tienes.

Cuando hagas prubas, estudies los errores y demas, y aun asi no puedas resolverlo, recien ahi consulta al foro.

Yo hice un programador creado por un argentino, tanto software, firmware y hardware, pero si te pones analizar, todos se basan en lo mismo, lineas de 5 y 12 voltios, y las de datos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 10, 2021)

Zayn888 dijo:


> Gracias por su atencion*.
> Y* una pregunta mas*, ¿ U*sted uso algo parecido para programar*.?*


Sí, uso un clon construido a partir del programador propuesto por la propia Microchip en su momento el PicKit2 con el software provisto también por ella para administrarlo/usarlo. 


El procedimiento es el que te describí oportunamente pero cada quien hace lo que le parece correcto/adecuado con lo que fabrica por eso mi recomendación de que investigues/leas acerca de lo que tu tienes.


----------



## LucasBE (Nov 14, 2021)

Manrique dijo:


> Hola Justiciero con este nuevo .HEX me trabajo solo en modo automático, al presionar TS no cambia a las secuencias y también llego el momento en que se apago nuevamente, esperando que se pueda solucionar, saludos DARF.


Me pasa lo mismo*.
A*lguien que me ayude*,* el pcb esta todo correcto, corregi el archivo hex y nada no me cambia secuencias y se apaga al pocos minutos*.
P*or*-*favor sigo con este problemas*.
G*racias😪😢


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 15, 2021)

LucasBE dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo*.
> A*lguien que me ayude*,* el pcb esta todo correcto, corregi el archivo hex y nada no me cambia secuencias y se apaga al pocos minutos*.
> P*or*-*favor sigo con este problemas*.
> G*racias😪😢


Si mal no he contado hay mas de 20 archivos distintos con distintas modificaciones, etc. en este hilo.

Como pretendes que te ayudemos si no especificas/muestras que hiciste, cual usaste de todo lo que hay, etc.

Generalmente el foro es frecuentado por una gran cantidad de participantes diversos pero adivinos, pasa pocos por aquí según he podido apreciar o al menos con ganas de colaborar.

Saludos.


----------

